# What happens when a retired mechanical engineer starts woodworking - and has too much time on his hn



## crmitchell (Jan 13, 2013)

This fellow definitely has too much time on his hands !

http://www.wimp.com/woodworkingproject/


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Well it's neat to say the least


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

That is too cool. The guy spent a lot of time and effort on this. Keeps him out of the wife's hair. Thanks.


----------

